# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  καταλληλο μεγεθος!!

## tonis!

παιδια κατα την γνωμη σας ποιες ειναι οι σωστες διαστασεις για ενα κλουβι που φιλοξενει ενα ζευγαρι ζεμπρακια???  :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:  

μηκος ?
πλατος?
υψος?

----------


## χρηστος

δες εδώ viewtopic.php?f=9&t=106

----------


## tonis!

ναι το ξερω απλα ηθελα να μαθω τις διαστασεις των κλουβιων σας!  :winky:

----------


## χρηστος

εγώ τα έχω σε κλουβί με διαστάσεις 45*35*35

----------


## tonis!

upppp

----------

